# Puppy Mill Foster



## Ysabel327 (Sep 14, 2008)

I need help, this is my first foster from a puppy mill. The original foster mom had to give him up b/c he nipped at her 2 y/o child. 

He is a 3 year old Doxie, VERY scared of people he won't let me pick him up without a fight. I am trying to avoid picking him up but he hasn't figured out the stairs yet. He hates the leash and freaks out when I put it on, he has it on right now while he walks around the house. When he is not confined to my room he runs crazy in the house and is impossible to get without a good fight. I just spent the last hour trying to pick him up to go upstairs, he was pooping and I was trying to pick him up to go outside but failed, so I just let him go, I know this won't help with the house breaking. I need help any kind of advice, it is getting very frustrating, I'm hoping the next couple days he gets better.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

it sounds like he needs to warm up to you...

I had a feral dog foster.

to get her to trust me I got some really stinky delicious treats and layed down and spread the treats out very close to my body. and I just lay there and waited. didn't look at her or anything.

eventually she caught the scent of the treats. she started to sort of sidle up to me and I kept very still and let her come eat all the treats. to sort of show her I wasn't going to do anything terrible to her. I did this first thing in the morning every day. eventually I would just lightly touch her once. and then let her about her business. the touch then evolved into a brief scratch and so on until she would let me pet her....


its worth a shot I guess...


----------



## Ysabel327 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'm hoping the next couple days he'll get better. I know these few days will be tough until he adjust, I just don't want to give up on him!

I am attempting him in the crate but he is whining, is it bad to have puppy mill dogs in crates? I can't let him stray at night b/c he's not house broken, any tips?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

given what little I know of how puupy mills are I would logically assume one of two things concerning the crate.

he could be terrified of returning to confinement.

or he could be terrified WITHOUT the confinement .


hmmm..I don't quite know how to tackle this as I have never used a crate on anything but my cats. and the cat crates are extra large dog crates and only used when I have visiting dogs. so I don't know how to answer.

good luck though...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF.

What Dachshund rescue are you with? Did they give you any training for handling mill dogs? They can be quite difficult and you need a ton of patience, understanding and commitment. 

I think this link will be most helpful to you http://www.mchumane.org/RehabilitationofaPuppyMillDog.shtml

I use X-pens with crates and bedding inside. I'm sure everyone that has handled x-mill dogs has different ways. It's whatever fits with the dog. I've had two. My present little guy was in a cage for 4 years. When I first brought him home, I just let him get comfortable in his own time. I hand fed him. I did try to put a collar on him and he went into the Crocodile death roll. After that I didn't attempt to collar him again for about a month. By that time he had settled into our routine and trusted me a little more. My suggestion would be to give him plenty of time to settle in before trying anything. Remember he is just plain scared of everything and being in a home is frightning to him. Obviously he was terrified in the other foster home since he nipped someone. Handling mill dogs is not easy. Do you have other dogs? I'm sure they will be helpful in getting him acquainted with your schedule, I know mine were.

Good luck.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

He is one of the doxies from the WV puppy mill? Our foster was sweet..he probably just needs to get used to being with people.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

The WV mill pups had very little human contact, and were definitely not treated in a humane way. It will take a long time for him to adjust, please have lots of patience, understanding and TLC. 

Contact DRNA if you need more help.


----------



## Ysabel327 (Sep 14, 2008)

He is from A Forever Home Rescue and is getting along with my dog perfectly, he just wants to be with her at all times!! He gets along with the cats too he's just scared to death of people.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Ysabel327 said:


> He is from A Forever Home Rescue and is getting along with my dog perfectly, he just wants to be with her at all times!! He gets along with the cats too he's just scared to death of people.


Your dog will be very helpful in helping him recover. BTW what is his name or did I miss that?


----------



## Yogi (Sep 20, 2008)

what you have is referred to as a "pack" dog. Puppy mill dogs generally have no human contact if any and in turn are classified as ferals no different than cats found on farms. I have taken in many over the years and the process is lengthy with regards to socializing. Generally these dogs are looking for an alpha dog in order to learn the rules as to where they are in the order. Once they learn this by following the alpha or in this case your dog they will slowly start to come out of their shell. This is only the first step so you need to be extremely patient. 
My last one came to me as a 6 year old puppy mill breeding female and took her 7 months to come around to the point that I could pet her and she would not overly panic at human contact. It will just take time as like any dog in a new surrounding, it is frightened and lost. Try not to put to much pressure on the dog but if you can pick it up, place it in your lap and just slowly pet it, but do not restrain it. Give the dog the feeling it does have a choice as to stay or run.
I had to do this with the last one for 4 weeks, every evening for a few minutes at a time. She finally will lay in my lap and be petted and if I discontinue she will gradually get up and jump to the floor where initially she would bolt as soon as she no longer felt my hand. 
The key is "patience". Good luck.


----------

